# Perception Sport Caster 12.5 Angler VS Pescador 12



## dawg2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I now own two Perception Sport Kayaks. One is the Pescador 12 and the other is the Caster 12.5 Angler.  They are very different, so I will lay out the pros and cons that I have noticed.  Both are great kayaks.

PESCADOR 12
PROS
It is a fast kayak.  It has a more angled keel and sharper bow and stern hull than the Angler.

Tracks really well in flat water and in wind.  Turns quickly and very maneuverable.  Very stable.  

It will pull another kayak with ease.  Our young boys had trouble with the 4 HR trip so they had to be towed.  The Pescador tracked well with another yak / rider in tow and maintained speed.

Comes with one flush mount rod holder, a paddle holder and foot keepers.  

Has scupper holes under seat.  Seat is built in but very  comfortable.

Plenty of storage in boat with with two day hatches and a big bow opening and large rear cargo area.

CONS
It is a wet ride without scupper plugs.  It has 8 scupper holes.  Not sure why, but there are 4 in the foot area, two under the seat and two in the cargo area.  At $9 a pair for factory scupper plugs you will spend $36 +Shipping plugging them.  Use a pool noodle cut up, it's cheaper.

Pretty bare on extras.  You will need to buy dry bags for the day hatches or else you will be searching your boat for anything you put in there.

A little heavy.  Not unbearable, but it is a fairly heavy boat at around 60lbs.

CASTER 12.5 ANGLER
PROS
Tracks very well in open water and in wind.  VERY stable.  If you flip, then you wanted it to flip.

For only $100 more than a Pescador it is a deal since it is loaded with extras if you plan on fishing.  The two day hatches are setup with two dry bags.  There are two flush mount rod holders, two paddle holders, lots of tie offs, a cleat, and anchor kit, a scotty rod holder, and a hole through the rear of the hull to tie a rope (instead of tying to handle, only if you do not install a rudder).  Plenty of storage in boat with a big bow opening and large rear cargo area.

Day hatches are screw lids and more secure than pop on rubber lids on the Pescador.

Less scupper holes in boat.  Only two by feet and one in cargo area.

Seat is not built in and is actually multi-positional.  You can sit side ways or backwards if you want.  Just unclip it and rotate it.

CONS
No scupper holes beneath seat.  The day hatch in front of the seat is problematic.  When water gets in the boat and in the seating area you will get water in this hatch if you open it.  The opening is not raised up, but actually angled back towards the seat.  I moved my phone (in a vinyl dry bag) to the day hatch behind the seat because of this.  Also, the hatch in front of the seat is not deep due to its location.  You have to push the storage bag forward to get depth.  You will have to load larger items in at an angle.

In rough water lots of water will get in over the sides.  It sits lower in the water than the Pescador.  I had to bail a few times due to wakes from boats.

It is slower than the Pescador due to a flatter hull

It does not do as well as the Pescador when towing a yak / rider behind it.  Speed is much slower and more difficult to keep on track when towing.

A little heavy.  Not unbearable, but it is a fairly heavy boat at around 60lbs.




Ending comments:  If you plan on using a yak for fishing, the Caster 12.5 Angler has a lot of extras so $100 more is a steal.  If you will only occasionally use it for fishing and plan on more sightseeing, I would go for the Pescador due to its speed and higher sides to keep water out.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 28, 2012)

sounds like a good, helpful review !


----------

